# Picture from www.chavscum.co.uk



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Somebody from here? :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

all I can see is a box with a cross in it......


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

What I can see is cross with a box :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You can't see the "Chavette" in front of her TT then?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

No no, I can see the piccy, maybe I was being too subtle/clever/stupid with my reply :lol:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice reply 

What an hillarious website too!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Is this a new "reader's daughters" section.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

guess maybe the corp firewall is kicking in again then :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

For those who can't see the pic, all it is a pic of a girl (who some might catergorise as a 'chavette') standing infront of a TT.



ag said:


> Is this a new "reader's daughters" section.


Err, hopefully not, it was just something that I noticed on Boxanet. There has been a lot of talk about Chavscum recently, and this is the TT forum.......... oh well, I'll get my coat [smiley=toilet.gif]

Sorry for any offence caused, I'm sure she's a perfectly nice girl :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> I'm sure she's a perfectly nice girl :roll:


just dont leave her lone near the jewellery :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

PaulS said:


> You can't see the "Chavette" in front of her TT then?


i thought they were made by vauxhall :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice motor :wink:


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

> all I can see is a box


if the skirt was a little shorter we would all be seeing a box I think


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jam said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > You can't see the "Chavette" in front of her TT then?
> ...


I think that was the "Shove-it" :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Antwerpman said:


> > all I can see is a box
> 
> 
> if the skirt was a little shorter we would all be seeing a box I think


Or Blackwall Tunnel!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hmm. Cheap _and_ slutty. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Hmm. Cheap _and_ slutty. :wink:


 Just how you like them :wink:


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

There seems to be some 'dirt' on the bonnet. 

Oh, by the way someone's road tax runs out at the end of this month. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

racer said:


> There seems to be some 'dirt' on the bonnet.


Yeah, just in case, best get one of these


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

That reminds me of Pulp Fiction...... 'Bring out the Gimp!' [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you think the car is hers or is she just having a photo taken with a nice car :?:


----------

